# Skeleton Hands part two



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Those look very nice.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for the how-to! The hands look really good.

Did you seal them with something to make them weatherproof?


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

The hands on my skelly ground breaker were first painted in acrylic paint to match the skelly I was making. Then the entire skelly was given a complete coat of waterproof stain for protection and to give it an aged look. The hands withstood being out for about two weeks in the damp grass


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Very Nice.
I am goign to have to try it with the beads, I have used cut up pen tubes, but this looks much better.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

I'd say damp grass is a pretty good test. Thanks for the reply.

I think I just might have to add these hands to the to-do list.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the tutorial. Will try for sure.


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks for the great tutorial, they look great, and seem quite easy to make. I definately will use the idea. Thanls again


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

FYI...
I have edited the how to so that the pics are now shown...


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

*Very nice how to*


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Very cool. Thank you!!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Great job! Hubby and I are doing an over sized Reaper and I was wondering how to do the skeleton hands. I'll have to steal your idea


----------



## Julie (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks that was very informative! Will have to try.


----------



## MrOCT31 (Oct 15, 2007)

If weight is an issue, in place of the clay you could use Crayola Model Magic which is almost light as air yet you can mold and paint it like clay and from what I've seen moisture doesn't bother it.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm thinking there will be a surplus of skeleton hands at our house this Halloween!! Thanks for the tutorial, very good job!


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

very nice tut thanks for the write up


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Just as a follow up on the how to, here are some pics of the finished hands after painting and "aging" just to give you an idea of how they will look when finished. 

Painted :


























Aged:


























I am sure you all have your own methods on painting and aging ...

I hope to see some postings in the future of the hands that you create


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

Just curious....what did you use to age and paint the hands?...I have my hands formed with wire already, just curious about your aging technique.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

The hands were first painted in craft acrylic (off white) I then brushed Minwax wood finish stain on and wiped it off before it dried. This gives it a nice aged look and the easiest method I have found so far.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

AWESOME! Those are really cool! I'm going to try this out with play dough and homemade clay or mache pulp! Thanks for the great tut


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

Started working on my hand from this tutorial, have to say it is excellent and very easy. Here's a pic of what I got so far. 










Can't wait to get some more time to work on it...maybe tonight. I got some clay to get me started. Too many projects. not enough time...

Thanks for the great tutorial.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad you found the tut easy to follow ... and the hand's looking good , would love to see a pic of the finished work


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey Herman...got a quick question for ya. Did you have a problem with the clay cracking after it was dry?

I just made the fingers on one hand and decided to let it dry before I did the palms of the hands. Well, while looking at it after it dried i noticed the clay shrank at the joints and base and is really really fragile...to the point of cracking chunks off as I'm handling them. Maybe it's the clay I'm using but didn't know if you had a similar problem. I'm using Crayola air dry clay, and I have shaped my hands in a gripping position, cause I'm planning on using it for my skeleton to hold a lantern.

Have any similar problems?


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

I didn't have this problem at all ... but I used DAS clay. I didn't get any shrinkage or cracking and the hands held up fine after they dried. 

Maybe Crayola clay handles differently


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks...I'll try the DAS clay...no big deal. BTW, where did you get the DAS at?


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

One of the local stores, Fred Meyer ... just so happens I work there


----------



## m.raquelle (Mar 7, 2011)

is there a particular corpsing technique you used? 
i am making a hand for a forensic science project and i need the dry decay effect.


----------



## bootoyou (May 24, 2010)

Great stuff as always Herman, I'd like to see a tutorial on your peek a boo skeleton also when you get time. i was pretty sure you said that you used a rotisserie motor, the wife disagreed.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

bootoyou said:


> Great stuff as always Herman, I'd like to see a tutorial on your peek a boo skeleton also when you get time. i was pretty sure you said that you used a rotisserie motor, the wife disagreed.


I hope you didn't have any money on this  

The motor I used was a 6rpm motor from Electronic goldmine. 

I am currently looking for a supply of reasonably priced, low RPM, high torque motors. Also going to try to obtain the replacement motors for lawn decor reindeer. When I get a reasonably good motor I will put together some how to's for gravestone peepers and reachers... watch this space


----------



## bootoyou (May 24, 2010)

Dang, I'm never going to hear the end of this one!


----------

